# Psalmopoeus irminia sex



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all!

What do you think? My irminia had 8. molt, and he/she is 5". What is your opinion, could be female?
Please answer when you know exactly.

THANK YOU!


----------



## RoosterG (Aug 17, 2011)

You should probably do some research. It's definitely a female, I say this because the P.irminia is sexually dimorphic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sebeed (Aug 17, 2011)

RoosterG said:


> You should probably do some research. It's definitely a female, I say this because the P.irminia is sexually dimorphic.



+1, definitly a female....:/


----------



## advan (Aug 17, 2011)

RoosterG said:


> You should probably do some research. It's definitely a female, I say this because the P.irminia is sexually dimorphic.


Only when the male matures. I have a pen-ultimate male about that size that still looks like that.

Edit: A ventral shot would help determine sex.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

advan said:


> Only when the male matures. I have a pen-ultimate male about that size that still looks like that.
> 
> Edit: A ventral shot would help determine sex.


Thank you the answer, youre right! But i cant sexing by ventral. I took a shot, when you can... thank you! i hope the quality and size is enogh)


----------



## advan (Aug 17, 2011)

Need more light in between the anterior book lungs.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

advan said:


> Only when the male matures. I have a pen-ultimate male about that size that still looks like that.
> 
> Edit: A ventral shot would help determine sex.


And your pictures are great!

---------- Post added 08-17-2011 at 04:49 PM ----------




advan said:


> Need more light in between the anterior book lungs.


Okay, im trying, still hard


----------



## Hobo (Aug 17, 2011)

A clearer pic would be nice, but so far, it looks female.


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

advan said:


> Need more light in between the anterior book lungs.


Is one better?


----------



## Hobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes those are much clearer. I'll take back my previous guess.
It looks male-ish to me. I wish I could see it in person though, sometimes camera flashes play tricks on you.

Here's my female to compare to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 17, 2011)

The last pic's are clear, you've got a male.....

Peace,


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Yes those are much clearer. I'll take back my previous guess.
> It looks male-ish to me. I wish I could see it in person though, sometimes camera flashes play tricks on you.
> 
> Here's my female to compare to.


Thank you!

Bad news, i guess too. Unfortunately the camera dont play trick, i dont see in person what have to see on female(call spermatheca???). Im waiting for the next molt to still  do you think he could be adult male on the next molt, or more? he was 4. molt when i get him on 2010.12.15

Thank you very much, the answer was correct!!!

(sorry for the bad english, im learning the language)


----------



## dorvaan (Aug 17, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> The last pic's are clear, you've got a male.....
> 
> Peace,


OK.  So for a rookie here...how are you getting that?  When I look at the OPs pictures and the picture of the female for comparison, I see no difference.


----------



## Hellion299 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm with dorvaan. Lol. I don't consider myself a rookie and STILL don't see a difference. Lmmfao! In my experiences if you have a P. Irminia pushing 5"+ and it isn't grey, you got yourself a female. Lol. Maybe I am a rook after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiderbalazs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hellion299 said:


> I'm with dorvaan. Lol. I don't consider myself a rookie and STILL don't see a difference. Lmmfao! In my experiences if you have a P. Irminia pushing 5"+ and it isn't grey, you got yourself a female. Lol. Maybe I am a rook after all.


Thank you man!

Everybody say different true thing, so i dont know what i think. Im waiting for the next molting, its could be still. 

Thank you the answer.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 17, 2011)

dorvaan said:


> OK.  So for a rookie here...how are you getting that?  When I look at the OPs pictures and the picture of the female for comparison, I see no difference.


it come's with experience... 
if you look at the op's pic there is a small patch in the middle of the epigynal plate right above the slit of the epigatric furrow.... that show's the op's T is a male.... 
where if you look at hobo's pic there is no patch....

Peace,

---------- Post added 08-17-2011 at 03:04 PM ----------




Hellion299 said:


> I'm with dorvaan. Lol. I don't consider myself a rookie and STILL don't see a difference. Lmmfao! In my experiences if you have a P. Irminia pushing 5"+ and it isn't grey, you got yourself a female. Lol. Maybe I am a rook after all.


you need to know where to look... to know how to tell the difference....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Aug 17, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> it come's with experience...
> if you look at the op's pic there is a small patch in the middle of the epigynal plate right above the slit of the epigatric furrow.... that show's the op's T is a male....
> where if you look at hobo's pic there is no patch....
> 
> Peace,




+1

The light colored slit of the epigatric furrow is very visible in Hobo's picture and in the OP's Picture it is absent.


----------



## RoosterG (Aug 18, 2011)

Ahh I c, it is I who needs to research as well. It does look male, I was just a little to quick on the gun. My apologies


----------

